# Male flares Randomly... Kind of...



## GloFish1999 (May 14, 2011)

My male betta flares at a random time, which will make no sense unless I explain it, so I guess I will. My betta tank (which is a 10gal with a divider, one side has a male the other a female) is in my bedroom. I keep the light off during the day, because I light to have it on at night. (Don't worry, they can "sleep" because my room is dark during the day. And the reason I have the light on at night is my own business.) I have recently found that Marble, my male, will flare randomly everywhere if the light inside the tank is on and my room light outside the tank is off. He doesn't do anything to hurt his little companion (an albino cory catfish.) He just seems stressed. I'm not sure why he does this, but I would like to find out. Anyone know why? Thanks!


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Can he see the female? He might be showing off to her.


----------



## GloFish1999 (May 14, 2011)

He can see her, but it's weird because he only does it when the lights are on inside the tank, and off outside.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Possibly a reflection thing then. Does he only do it to one of the walls, or just anywhere in the tank.


----------



## GloFish1999 (May 14, 2011)

He just kind of floats around flaring, like he's in some sort of stare almost.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Probably reflection. My males do that. My brother had a betta that would flare randomly.


----------



## GloFish1999 (May 14, 2011)

Does he get stressed because of it? Should I not have the light on at night?


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2012)

Male bettas, even female bettas, will flare at their own reflection, they will even flare at another betta. I turn on my betta tanks during the day and turn them off at night.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

It shouldn't stress him out.


----------

